
Crypto Bourse Binance Says No China Office Amid Raid Rumors - appstorelottery
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-21/crypto-exchange-binance-says-no-shanghai-office-amid-raid-rumors
======
appstorelottery
Apparently the Chinese Govt. claims to have shut-down a Binance office in
Shanghai. Does anyone know if this is true? Did Binance have an office in
Shanghai?

I'm trying to understand the reasoning / impact of this.

More info here: [https://cointelegraph.com/news/markets-crash-after-
reports-t...](https://cointelegraph.com/news/markets-crash-after-reports-that-
binances-shangai-office-closed-in-crypto-crackdown)

